# Dryer Vent



## DoubleHumbucker (Oct 1, 2009)

My home has a small indoor laundry room. Just enough room for a washer and dryer. To do any work on one or the other, the other one must be moved out. That's how cramped it is. My problem is with the dryer vent. For years I have had a hard time with the room not filling up with lint. The vent on the dryer does not match up with the hookup vent in the wall. It's over a little to the left and up a little higher. A few years ago I went to Home Depot and bought some of the flexible venting tubing but even doing my best back there, it seems all cramped up. Im also worried that the vent in the walls, because it seems to run up the wall and then out, might be clogged up a little. Any ideas on that tubing would be great and is there a way to blow out or snake out that vent to make sure its not clogged up? My wife seems to think that drying time is taking longer. Thanks for any help.

Thomas


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The best way to clean the vent is to purchase a long, flexible dryer vent cleaner from a Big Box type store. It looks like a cleaning want, only it is flexible and typically six or so feet long. You kinda give the hose an enema.

As for the ducting, the best way to duct a dryer is to use 4 inch diameter smooth walled duct, NOT the flexible corrugated duct. However, using the sheet metal requires a bit of finesse, as it is a bit of a pain to cut. There are special fittings that allow you to make corners, or any angle for that matter, both in the horizontal and vertical planes.

A couple of tips if you put in sheet metal. Do not use screws to connect the joints, they catch lint. Use aluminum duct tape, or if you insist on cloth tape, make sure it is temperature rated, since the duct will get warm. Second, for ten dollars you can get a diverter which goes on the inside of the house. In the winter, you set the diverter to blow the warm air into the house, saves energy. There is a nylon sock over the diverter to catch stray lint. In the summer, you flip the switch, and the hot air goes outside.

There are entire web sites devoted to dryer ducting (I kid you not). Just google dryer duct installation and check it out.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"The vent on the dryer does not match up with the hookup vent in the wall. It's over a little to the left and up a little higher" --------- Here are just a few of the special fittings available: http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml In the article, booster fans are no longer code compliant and certain areas limit duct length shorter than listed.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## DoubleHumbucker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone. By moving the washer all the wall against the wall Im only off by about an inch or two now with how the two vents line up. One is just higher than the other.

I see now why they have a disclaimer here that people can get hurt doing this stuff! Like I had posted there is not much room to work. When I was moving out the dryer I had to unplug the cord and I had to lean over the top and I could barely reach the plug but I needed to stretch out a little and I slipped and boom! I fell right smack on my forehead. I was not able to brace my fall because my arms got twisted and caught. My neck is jammed. One finger is swollen and I have some big black and blue marks. Its only about a 3 feet fall but I had no bracing. Im fine now though but it just goes to show! Im off to get parts!

Thomas


----------

